# Bow/arrow speed



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

This may sound like a dumb question, but I guess I don't really understand all the hype about bows that shoot arrows 300+ fps. It's true that the arrow may come out of the bow that fast, but by the time it reaches the intended target, i'm sure the arrow has slowed down considerably and lost kinetic energy, so , is there really that big of difference between say a bow that shoots 250 fps or 190 fps as long as you have a sharp broadhead and the minimal amount of KE to humanely kill your intended quarry? i know there is alot that goes into this, such as the bow shoots flatter, arrow length and weight, etc. That's where I really get confused and it gets complicated. I'm just happy to have a bow that shoots and dispatches the game I'm after quickly and cleanly. don't want to step on any toes and I was just trying to make an observation and voice my thoughts on this. Sorry if this offends anyone. Utbowhntr


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A lighter arrow will lose energy faster than a heavier arrow if both arrows are shot out of a tuned bow and they are properly spined arrows. I like a 'balanced' arrow, I shoot a 430 grain arrow at 270 fps. It shoots fairly flat and retains energy down range. A heavier arrow will generally shoot quieter as well. I don't go 'super heavy' as I like a flat shooting arrow that allows for being off a yard or two on an animal.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm about where pro is, 275 with a 435 Gr arrow.

I hear guys talking about their bows shooting over 300 with their hunting set up and always wonder what the hell they're using.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess my other question is, is if an arrow comes out of a bow at 300fps, how far will it go at that speed before it starts to slow down considerably?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I hear guys talking about their bows shooting over 300 with their hunting set up and always wonder what the hell they're using.


Toothpicks and rubber bands


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

My bow shoots about 260 fps with a 425gr. arrow and that's more than enough for me. I don't need a bow that shoots 300+ fps, but to each his own. I'd rather have energy over speed.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

off this topic, but why do we use feet per second rather then miles per hour??
i have a speed gun that i use for my baseball team and was messing around with it, my bow shoots 113 mph. can you figgure fps by knoiwng mph??


----------



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

113 miles/hour x 1 hour/3600 seconds x 5280 feet/mile =165.73ft per second. 

The hour and mile units cancel out.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

oh thanks ill have to see what my mph are with my new bow that was my first year hunting bow wich is 20 sum years old got from my mom!! :lol: that was a 3 years ago that i did that speed test with! my new bow i know is a lot quicker then that!!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

113 MPH = 596,640 Feet Per Hour.

596,640 / 3,600 (seconds in an hour) = 165.73 FPS

Either I miss calculated, you have a slow bow, or your radar is inaccurate reading a speeding arrow.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Geez, I was way too slow. I'm glad I got the same answer Levy did.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

yes that bow was very slow 20 sum years old with about 44 lbs draw weight
also my radar gun might not be exact with those speeds its made for baseball so more like 98mph-65mph!! :lol: dont know how accurate it is past 100 mph!!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Speed is part of the energy equation. A 1,000 grain arrow has zero energy just lying there.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Speed is part of the energy equation. A 1,000 grain arrow has zero energy just lying there.


Unless it were lying there nocked on an 85-pound draw weight Hoyt Katera at full draw with a draw lock, quivering with potential energy and making you all tingly just looking at it.

Then, in the stillness and the silence, it would be saying...

I KEEL YOU.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That was sensibly huge as well. Touche'!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

utbowhntr said:


> It's true that the arrow may come out of the bow that fast, but by the time it reaches the intended target, i'm sure the arrow has slowed down considerably and lost kinetic energy, so , is there really that big of difference


The arrows rate of change (as a decrease in speed) can be expressed as nonlinear function, using initial speed and BC (assumes many constants: air pressure, temp, humidity, etc.). The BC is calculated using cross sectional mass and drag, this is the arrow's diameter, weight, vanes, broad head etc. Weight, overall diameter and any drag inducing additions influence not only the rate of change in speed, but the amount of potential energy retained at some terminal point.

The arrows ability to kill is not imparted by the amount of kinetic energy, rather the extremely small area over which it disburses that energy. A slight decrease in speed is fairly inconsequential, especially given the fact that the broad head is sharp enough to do its job from speeds far below what you commonly encounter with an "ethical distance" shot.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

[/quote]

Unless it were lying there nocked on an 85-pound draw weight Hoyt Katera at full draw with a draw lock, quivering with potential energy and making you all tingly just looking at it.

Then, in the stillness and the silence, it would be saying...

I KEEL YOU.[/quote]

lol.... draw lock. sounds like you have an 85 pound hoyt crossbow.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I shoot a 389.5 grain arrow at 70 lbs. and they are coming off the string just over 310 fps. I have never had a problem down range.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> utbowhntr said:
> 
> 
> > It's true that the arrow may come out of the bow that fast, but by the time it reaches the intended target, i'm sure the arrow has slowed down considerably and lost kinetic energy, so , is there really that big of difference
> ...


Although I don't have the math skills to do the calculations, your post is enlightening. It's the old principle of a 110 lb woman stepping on your toes. If she steps on your toes with the front of her feet it's no big deal, but if she steps on your toes with her spikey highheels, it's another matter! With all the hype about speed and kenetic energy, we sometimes forget that men have been killing animals (and each other) with bows and arrows for thousands of years without all those sophisticated math calculations. (I've been doing it for 40+ years, ie: animals, not humans.)

I wonder why this principle hasn't been included in all the articles, books, pamphlets I've read about these issues. I personally haven't done all this math on my outfit and it might be something I ought to do, but when all the hype is over, it appears a sharp broadhead and proper shot placement are the most vital elements of any successful hunt! Let's not get so complicated that we take away the fun.


----------

